# Pullman Std Covered Hoppers



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone made a modern PS Covered hopper, ie a grain hopper with rib sides and 3 bays used in the 1970's and on for grain/potash service? Or would anyone have parts to scratch build?? I think I could build the car sides, ends etc but the hopper bottoms would be a real challenge.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You talking about this kind?

If I remember right this is a ACF car. 
I thoughgt USAT were PS 2 hoppers??


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocketrider,

Try this link......I don't think Burl ever offereed these for sale.
Marty Cozad also did some similar cars I believe.....check the archives

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=44027&SearchTerms=hopper

Good luck and show us what you do!

Brian Briggs
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

So tell us Marty, how did you build those hopper bottoms? 

pk


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Marty
That is the car I am looking for and you did the right road name!!! I would like to do several of these in the Rock Island since they were a grainer railroad.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There nice cars but a RRs night mare for derailing. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ ,,always negitive..... 

Mr Rocket Rider 
Or should I just call you Rocket?? 
I buy HO scale models of what I want, then use a 1:29th scale ruler to enlarge it. I tried to build this car as the HO, but ended up making a flat bottom and making a 4 piece (thingy) I lost the word for it. Note I alwsy get board when it comes to the detail parts. I seem to forget them. 
The cat walk material has stopped me in the past until I found some rolls of different screen mesh at Michaels Store ,,Crafts. 

I have an old thread someplace on this. 


I would be very greatful to Brian B. if he could find Burls thread on his ballast car, I lost my GRYs issue.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Marty,
Its Ralph.........I am going to attempt to build a jig to fabricate the bottoms. By the way the flat cars worked out great!!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty,


Are you talking about this one? It's a sand hopper according to Burl.


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/60075/Default.aspx#60114


Brian B.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: I don't think there ever was a thread on the ballast car.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that there was. I have plans to kitbash a CN ballast hopper and was interested i your dump chutes.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

If there was a thread on it, it wasn't a construction thread - because I sold those photos to Kalmbach.

Are you sure you're not thinking of this ? http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=38080


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Did they get published? 

I'm sure that I saw photos.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I found my issue, someone cleaned out the reading room and threw them in a box. 
Master Burl is back where he belongs, in the throne,,room.


----------

